# 1941 Westfield?



## Louis G (Apr 29, 2017)

Good Evening, All!

I help run a Habitat for Humanity ReStore in Worcester, Massachusetts. We take in home improvement supplies, building materials, home furnishings, etc...then the proceeds from selling these donated goods go to build homes in our service community. 
Our ReStore is known for the antiques and collectables we take in and sell and we have built a great following with the unique items that we get in. We have taken plenty of antique bicycles in the past however we have never gotten one as wondrous as this. I have read plenty of information concerning this Westfield Columbia G519 however the serial number made me take a second and third look...I believe that it is a 1941 model.






 

 This bicycle was donated by a former construction manager and it belonged to his father. It was stored in a barn upside down for over 50 years. Please take a look at these pics and any information that you all can give with your expertise would be highly appreciated.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2017)

Louis G said:


> Good Evening, All!
> 
> I help run a Habitat for Humanity ReStore in Worcester, Massachusetts. We take in home improvement supplies, building materials, home furnishings, etc...then the proceeds from selling these donated goods go to build homes in our service community.
> Our ReStore is known for the antiques and collectables we take in and sell and we have built a great following with the unique items that we get in. We have taken plenty of antique bicycles in the past however we have never gotten one as wondrous as this. I have read plenty of information concerning this Westfield Columbia G519 however the serial number made me take a second and third look...I believe that it is a 1941 model.View attachment 458590View attachment 458591View attachment 458590 View attachment 458591 This bicycle was donated by a former construction manager and it belonged to his father. It was stored in a barn upside down for over 50 years. Please take a look at these pics and any information that you all can give with your expertise would be highly appreciated.
> ...




Very nice original.                                             @MrColumbia

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html

1936.……A5429 - A266083..............................................................................BB code "C"

1937.……B5000 - B195407..............................................................................BB code "D"

1938.……C5000 - C130896..............................................................................BB code "E"

1939.……D5000 - D156044..............................................................................BB code "F"

1940.……E5000 - E168879..............................................................................BB code "G"

1941.……F5000 - F213132 and G5000 - G17433...........................................BB code "H"

1942.……G17434 - G112858...........................................................................BB code "J"


----------



## kreika (Apr 29, 2017)

Digging the green! Great bike. Good luck with sale!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi Louis and welcome to the Cabe - nice bike!  If that's a Mass plate on the rear fender, it could add a little overall value as well.  Once you arrive at an asking price you're comfortable with, you might want to post it here, as there are a number of local Cabers who may be interested.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

im really loving this bike!


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 30, 2017)

That's going to clean up nicely!


----------



## Louis G (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you all! Being a complete neophyte in the Antique bicycle field I can only guess via research how much a bike like this might be worth. I have heard many numbers however I do know that she goes for silent auction at our Spring Fling event on May 13th. I would like her to go to a good home and raise good money for Habitat.
If any of you have info to help me along, please contact me. I would love a further education.


----------



## Louis G (Apr 30, 2017)

If anyone needs better pictures of any portion of this bicycle please let me know. I would truly like to know what would be a good starting bid for this beauty. Feel free to PM that info.
Am I correct in that this is a G519? If not what model is it? What other pertinent info would be important to know?

Sorry for all of the questions...I need to know all I can about this bike...heck, this bike has made me a Westfield Fan!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2017)

I believe the G519 was a military bike. Check out MrColumbia's site, lots of valuable information.  http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/index.html

And this page on his site. http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id112.html


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 30, 2017)

It's a late pre-war civillian production bicycle. The G519 is a completely different animal. See the below link for some insight into the differences.

http://www.bergerwerke.com/historyG519.html


----------



## Louis G (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you guys for the further info!


----------



## Louis G (May 1, 2017)

So this morning I found out that this bike is a 1941 Model F69T. It is missing its horn tank, original kickstand, and handle grips. Thanks to Mr. Columbia for his assistance in identifying this beauty. 
I hope that it does well at our auction efen with the incompleteness of it.


----------

